# most effective way of making hash



## farmer (Jun 20, 2006)

hey, i was wondering if anyone knows perhaps from personal experience what the most effective and efficient way of making hash is?

thanks guys


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2006)

the most "efficient" by far...IMHO, is "Bubblebags". By varying the vigor/time stirring/beating the material, and the different size micron of the bags, you end up with several "grades" of final product.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 22, 2006)

I've used BHO extraction on bubble hash leftovers and got alot of exellent honey oil>


----------

